# ID plant found locally.



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm surprised to see that this plant started growing again in my tank. I found this plant in a ditch in north east GA. Put it in my tank roughly 2-3 weeks ago and was under impression that it died. I recently spotted it tangled up in a mass of plants that were floating.

The majority of the plant I found was floating, this is the general shape of the leaves of the floating portion of the plant:









In the wild, the leaves grew like that near and at the surface of the water. When I put it in my tank I let it float for a while. These round "glosso-esque" leaves formed a geometric looking circle, somewhat like L. sedoides. There was a flower in the center of the circle for a little bit. The flower was tiny, maybe 4-6mm in diameter. I seem to remember it being purple and having "spikes" in the center.

Here was my attempt to get a picture of what was left of the flower. 









Now for the submersed growth. It kind of looks like a very narrow Didiplis diandra in shape. No clue on this one really. I can't even get close to a genus. It has what LOOKS like "bladders" similar to those of Utricularia right above the leaf at each node. Over all size of the plant is small.. leaves up to 15mm long, about 1-2mm wide. Stem is about 1mm in diameter. Heres pics:


























Hope that was enough info to get close to an ID.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a _Callitriche_ species for sure. It's probably _C. heterophylla_.

It's a nice plant that makes a great hedge and pearls like mad. Unfortunately, it always dies back over the winter (at least it has for me) and is a frequent target of fish inclined to eat plants. It's great while it lasts though.

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/clthe.htm


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks a lot Cavan. That was quick. I have a few more for you. I'm working on the images right now, I'll post them in a minute.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Alright, here are a few more natives that I've found.

Emmersed, this one is a purple color. I was hoping it was Ludwigia glandulosa, but it doesn't look like it. It grows in literally every wetland in the area. I haven't seen them get too tall (early in the season), maybe 5 or 6 inches tall so far. Submersed form has very long internodes and the new growth is green.



















Here is another. I originally thought it looked like a Ludwigia species in it's emersed growth. I found this growing in a sandy, shaded creek bed that feeds into the Chattahoochee River. This creek bed floods daily due to raising waters when they let the dam out. Emmersed to submersed growth is hardly different at all. Perhaps it was submersed to begin with?


















Lastly, here is a moss that I found growing in the slower part of the Chattahoochee. It's not the nicest looking moss, but an aquatic moss none-the-less. Water temp stays constant around 55-60F year round due to the close proximity to the mouth of the dam. I think that's why it's not looking so hot in my tank (76F).


















Last thing, I promise. As far as I know, this one is not native. I recieved this moss in a trade. I was told it was Erect Moss. There's nothing erect about it. If anything, it tends to droop a little bit. It seems to hate being attached to driftwood. It has a very spikey/furry look to it and it doesn't seem to form any kind of triangular fronds.

I regularly find bits and pieces of it ALL OVER my tank and it's driving me crazy. I'm ripping as much out as I can tomorrow. Anyone want some of the worst moss ever? Can you ID it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll bet you a dollar that the first one is _Lycopus virginicus_. How does this look?

http://outingclub.wlu.edu/guidebook/wildflowers/flowers/Lycopus_virginicus.jpg

I'm still looking over the others, but I really don't know what to make of the moss.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think number 2 is probably _Lysimachia nummularia_.

Your local moss might be _Fontinalis antipyretica_. That might be one for Dr. Tan.

Your pest moss could be _Leptodictyum riparium_ (stringy moss).
http://www.aquamoss.net/Stringy-Moss/Stringy-Moss.htm


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't ever recall seeing a plant that looks like that around here. I'll keep checking on them as they continue to grow, but as of right now all of them are roughly the same color as the L glandulosa in this post: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local-biotopes/14586-found-l-glandulosa.html

As far as the moss goes, I wasn't expecting a 100% ID. It's a strange looking moss. The texture is weird too, pretty firm. It reminds me of some sort of evergreen.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I've seen pictures of that stuff that's purplish. I'm almost positive on the first one.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Cavan, IDs seem right on. I'll get some pictures of that purple plant next time I'm in the wetlands. I'll be anxious to see if the plant survives in my tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Let us know. I've seen cases where a plant that doesn't really want to be submerged pushes for the surface before dying. You should know soon if it will make it or not.


----------

